# EMERGENCY: 35 king pigeons at SF animal shelter



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

I don't have all the details yet but I do know that San Francisco Animal Control Officers picked up 35 stray king pigeons near Lake Merced in SF today. It is thought that they were used for a wedding and/or that a monk left them.

Whatever the case, the shelter was already full up with 7 other kings (who have been on the verge of being euthanized for space except that I keep buying them time) and MickaCoo is past full with more than 20 fosters available for adoption. 

I'll provide more info as it becomes available but these birds are at grave risk for euthanasia unless a lot of adopters step forward.

If you can offer assistance, please contact me directly at [email protected]


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*here are some pictures*

Most are all white, some are mixed, some have been dyed pink...


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Those are squeakers! They should have never been "released"!


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Absolutely terrible - gives those of us in the wedding release business a bad rap!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

JGregg said:


> Those are squeakers! They should have never been "released"!


I think you're right. How else would you "pick up" 30 some loose birds? Someone should pay for this. What idiots.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Even adult kings don't survive long on the streets. They are killed by hawks, cars, cats, dogs and mean people. 

These sweet birds have been domesticated and, when released, just stand around. Then they get hungry and wonder where their food bowl is.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*and don't forget- I ship now!*

If you've got room for a pair in your loft and your heart, let me know and we'll see what we can do to get them shipped to you.


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ummm...those ones are pink....Do you guys remember a post about someone asking about dying pigeons pink?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I won't repeat what I said aloud when I saw the title of this post.  My mother would wash my mouth out with soap. 

If it comes to putting them down, I will take what I can and make it work. Was trying to reserve the space for some of Reti's birds but I will do some calling around and see if anyone can help out. . .you never know. I just asked a few months ago but maybe some places opened up. Also that new pigeon I had last week, Chico, went back to her lovely owners and they are thinking of adding one more, I have a youngster in mind for them but either way it will open up another space here. I will ask them if they're ready. Still working on the loft and having a few issues but it's coming along. If worse comes to worse they can hang out in some of my big cages until it's done or I'll figure something out. . .better to be confined for a few weeks here until the loft's done rather than be PTS. I don't care which colors they are. I'll fill out the app Elizabeth, and maybe you or someone in SF can meet me partway with them if it comes to that. SF is a long way for me to drive with this bum hip.  Let's see how it goes. And I just have to add if it was a monk or person of similar vocation involved with a church, all I can think is, what the ??????? That's just not right.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, I just took in two squeakers from a funeral white 'dove' release here locally, and a third has so far evaded capture. They are so freaked out, one 
had a toenail pulled away from the toe. They were still hanging out at the cemetary....shameful.

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't find an active link for the foster application. Can you point me to the right one? Thanks.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Try this - 
http://confluence.mickaboo.org/down...746/Adoption_Foster_Application.pdf?version=1


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

MaryJane- thank you for always working on ways to help. Please reach out to the folks you buy seed from and all your many pigeon contacts. Most all of us are full up but, if everybody took in one or two, we'd be able to save them. I'll send you the MickaCoo adoption application.

TerriB- thank you for posting the Mickaboo adoption application. It's a little different from the MickaCoo app (longer and more parrot focused) but either will work. I had posted the MickaCoo app back in the King Care-A-Van thread and now I can't repost it anywhere because the system recognizes it as already posted. 

Until I have a good link to offer, I'll gladly e-mail it to whomever would like.

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

E...Do you think Jane could add some more Kings to the new aviary she has taken over in Malibu? If she can, I have a smaller empty aviary for about 6...I had saved the cage space as a hospital but saving these birds from euth. seems to be more pressing than keeping a loft "available" for the "what ifs"...maybe I can take them on a temp basis and try to find So. Cal. homes for them....if not they are welcome to stay. If Jane can take some and I can take 6, then maybe a trip to SoCal would be worth it. I can meet someone in the SLO area as before. Does Jane check here?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I went to the link in the Care-a-van thread but it takes me to the same place, the Mickaboo page, and this is what it says:

Application:
Submit a [foster or adoption application] either by fax or mail.

But the [foster or adoption application] part isn't a link though it looks like it should be.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

what sweet pigeons!i wish i was in SF!whoever released them obviosly does not have a clue about their welfare or does not care!i wish you luck in rehoming these beutiful birds


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

MaryJane, I can drive to your house, you just need to give me the directions, I really hope we can find more people that want to adopt these little guys.

Just let me know when the adoption is ready, I can drive on a Saturday is so much easier for me, just let me know a few days before so that way I don't make any plan, and can go to you area. 

Ivette


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What Is Wrong With People? This breaks my heart!

I am back again feeling helpless. What are the names of the S.F. news paper. Maybe if we expose the fact that this act is taking place in S.F. and surrounding cities we can deter anyone who would hire these people for an event.

Most people who are in the market for a dove release don't even think about the safety of the birds. I am sure that these people who have no regard for the lives of these helpless squeakers are assuring their potential customer that everything is on the up and up.

I have a feeling that this is a new business. Why release squeakers? 
How can we make the public aware that this is happening?


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Any Good news Elizabeth???? I hope you find more people that want to adopt kings!!

Ivette


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Ivette, you're a sweetie. If that works out you can see Condorita that way too.  Though you won't recognize her, all her feathers are grown in and she looks just like the other blue bars now. Elizabeth e-mailed me the app so I'm going to take care of that now. Do we know what kind of time limit we're looking at for these birds?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*35 Kings Update*

They are just squeakers. It's pitiful. They're all frightened and huddled together. 

But the good news is that they look pretty clean and healthy. One was sick with a bit of a cough and runny nose and I brought that one home. Two have been adopted and we'll be placing some with Southern California adopters...

But that leaves lots more really cute squeakers! C'mon, folks!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

They look like normal white racing pigeons to me, i thought kings were bigger but anyways. goodluck finding them a home, they sure are cute.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They looked very lovely. I wish that I know the real reason for them to be there. Some people have this good intention of releasing them in the wild, thinking that they will survive, but obviously they don't know what really happens. Those birds look well fed so they have been taken care of. Was there any celebration that just come to pass? Were those birds used for such occasions? I doubt it is a wedding release with those colors.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

They look so pretty and lovely, I know kings are very good pets, and MJ you are right I can visit Condorita, I know I won't recognize her, well, so tell Condorita that I will visit her soon, and will come with more friends. 

Ivette


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

.


RodSD said:


> They looked very lovely. I wish that I know the real reason for them to be there. Some people have this good intention of releasing them in the wild, thinking that they will survive, but obviously they don't know what really happens. Those birds look well fed so they have been taken care of. Was there any celebration that just come to pass? Were those birds used for such occasions? I doubt it is a wedding release with those colors.


The birds look well fed because their parents were probably still feeding them. Because some were painted pink it could have been any kind of celebration for a young girl.

I am thinking that anyone who could release that many squeakers would know that they could never fend for themselves. There is a total disregard for these birds safety which leaves me to think that the motivation is money.

I sent a note to the San Fransisco Choronicle. It is the only news paper that I know of in that area. I was hoping that some exposure would educate the public on the difference between a responsible release business, and one that has no regard for the creature that it is exploiting.

My heart is broken. Every time I look at their picture I feel sick. At that age they are still learning how to pick up seeds and their parents are still feeding, preening and teaching them to survive.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*Calling All So. Cal. Members*

we Need So. Cal. Homes For These Babies Next Week. I Cannot Take Them All. The New Malibu Aviary Cannot Take Them All. Lots Of People Need To Take One Or Two. There Is A Transport Coming Down The State Next Week...with As Many Kings As We Can Place Down Here. Please Let Elizabeth Know Who You Are, Where You Are And How Many You Can Take.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I adopted the little brown squeaker yesterday, and gave a pied bluebar to feralpigeon. Rest assured they are kings and big! Both FP and I are full up and were only able to take one each.

Please help in adopting these birds, they don't deserve to be put down.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh I want to help so BAD.. But am full up, espically now that I have Petrie.

I just want to add:

They are fantasic pets ... so for those of you who are looking for a house pigeon.... this is a very good option. Journey, our king (From Elizabeth) is HILARIOUS with the things that he does... he keeps us in stitches. Their personalities are so special....Please CONSIDER adding one or some for that matter. They need to be helped... they need a voice... and that voice has to be us as their human guardians! 

Elizabeth and MickaCoo always need donations.... so if you are not able to take one there are other ways to help too......

Sending My best wishes for finding forever homes.... Hugs E!


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

I am looking to adopt! How do I go about that? What information do I need to provide? I am in Arcadia, CA (L.A. County) and looking for a companion for my pigeon. I am open to providing any information about myself and the surroundings and care I provide for my pet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Contact Elizabethy asap. Send her an e-mail or PM, just click on her name and the options will become available including member profile.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

How did I miss this??

How many are left, I can make some calls with all the guys I know in the Gilroy area with lots of room - a little begging and pleading should help.

At the very least maybe I can find someone who can foster them.. I have someone in mind who has lots of space. Just going to take some coaxing.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Update*

Hello, Natblinko-

Hello and thank you so much for your interest in adopting a rescued king pigeon. I just e-mailed you the info you need and look forward to helping you to help a deserving king pigeon.

Hello, KariJo-

We still need homes for at least 15. They are lovely- all but one are just little babies (looks like one of the breeding stock was released along with the babies). SFACC is full to overflowing (kitten season and foreclosure surrenders and and and) so, while they are doing their best to work with me, time is an issue. Please contact me at [email protected] to coordinate.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I just sent out a few emails and am making some calls right now - I'll email you if anybody comes through for me!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Just sent E an email.. I got temporary housing until mid-July for them if they need it.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Disturbing new info about the dumped kings*

I just spoke with one of the Animal Control Officers that was called out to rescue the SF kings on Tuesday.

He said that, in addition to the 35 they brought in (which were all huddled and pitiful), they found 15 that were already dead, saw one being carried away by a hawk and had to leave others behind that were hiding in dense poison oak that they were unable to penetrate. Bystanders told him that they saw a monk dump the birds. There is a Buddhist tradition of releasing animals but I don't know for sure what the purpose in this case was.

Icons don't seem quite enough to express my feelings at the moment but, for lack of a better way-


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG!!!!
Can you check to see if more have come out of hiding?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

The information about birds being left behind should have been relayed to you when the birds came in!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Icons don't seem quite enough to express my feelings at the moment but, for lack of a better way-


 I know that this won't SOLVE a thing, BUT If you are on the fence about adopting one of these BEAUTIFUL birds, I BEG you to please watch my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0tsNYUBw0c

It is US that HAS to be their Voice!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Waaaa! I can't see your video, Jenn! I even installed Mozilla Firefox as my new browser (because IE8 is so hateful and it has caused a lot of usability issues) but that didn't fix the problem. When I click the link, I just get PT's main screen (not forums, the homepage). 

Anybody else having this problem or know of a solution?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh they're so cute!  I can't believe there are such horrible people!
If I had the money to ship them over here, I'd take in a couple


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Poor things! I wish I wasn't too far away to help!
A big thank you to all the kind-hearted folk who stepped in and good luck, Elizabethy!
The monk who released them is probably local. Do Budhist monks read the SF Chronicle? Cause if not it's important to trace him and stop this carnage maskerading as a religious ceremony.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elizabethy said:


> Waaaa! I can't see your video, Jenn! I even installed Mozilla Firefox as my new browser (because IE8 is so hateful and it has caused a lot of usability issues) but that didn't fix the problem. When I click the link, I just get PT's main screen (not forums, the homepage).
> 
> Anybody else having this problem or know of a solution?


Here's the link to the actual video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0tsNYUBw0c I also fixed it in Jenn's post ..

Terry


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd like to recommend the video to people, but I know I'm NOT the only one who's extremely frustrated by slideshows as "video". I'd guess 1 out of 10 people would bother scrolling through the slide show part to find the video. Is it possible to build a video that doesn't put a viewer though text slides and music?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ceren said:


> I'd like to recommend the video to people, but I know I'm NOT the only one who's extremely frustrated by slideshows as "video". I'd guess 1 out of 10 people would bother scrolling through the slide show part to find the video. Is it possible to build a video that doesn't put a viewer though text slides and music?


Well ceren...why don't you have a go at it.
Personally, I love the video Jenn made.


----------



## Dimitry (May 9, 2009)

There's this video on King pigeons i found while browsing youtube.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsYtRwppfh8&feature=related


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I liked the video  Slideshow or not, it serves its purpose well.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Here's the link to the actual video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0tsNYUBw0c I also fixed it in Jenn's post ..
> 
> Terry


THANK YOU TERRY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ceren said:


> I'd like to recommend the video to people, but I know I'm NOT the only one who's extremely frustrated by slideshows as "video". I'd guess 1 out of 10 people would bother scrolling through the slide show part to find the video. Is it possible to build a video that doesn't put a viewer though text slides and music?


WOW~ Honestly I NEVER in my dreams thought I'd BE bashed for making a video to honor one of the most dedicated people I know...attached with a message that came from my heart!
So If you MUST BASH ......BASH away~ But it is my video and YOU needn't watch it if you so choose... Not forcing anyone!

Have A Blessed weekend!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

You tell em Jenn. I personally liked the video!!


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> WOW~ Honestly I NEVER in my dreams thought I'd BE bashed for making a video to honor one of the most dedicated people I know...attached with a message that came from my heart!
> So If you MUST BASH ......BASH away~ But it is my video and YOU needn't watch it if you so choose... Not forcing anyone!
> 
> Have A Blessed weekend!


sheesh. That's not "bashing". Not even CLOSE to it.

I'm simply asking if we have any media for communicating with people who aren't going to sit through slideshows. I want to get the pigeons adopted, I'm trying to spread the word that they make fantastic pets. I'm also going to be honest that while slideshows are lovely for preaching to the already-converted (people and pigeon-fans here), I genuinely feel they're not very effective for grabbing the attention of new potential forever-homes and owners.

And you already-converted are already adopting and loving as many of these king pigeons as you possibly can.

Right now I can't make videos as I don't have footage of the kings. I would be happy to even come by Elizabeth's place and take video footage of the kings, especially more footage of them interacting as companion animals. I know she's overwhelmed, and haven't asked yet, so....

Honor and dedication are wonderful things. Effort is great. But right now I'm thinking "how can we interest and speak to the people we haven't reached?"

My friends and friends-of-friends already are talking about my two pet feral rescues. The groups I'm involved with, goths, programmers, queer households, have never seen anyone with a pet pigeon before. I bring my little girl out to meet all new people, and they're startled when her warm little feet walk onto their hand. 

So anyone who has footage of king pigeons as companion pets, you interacting with them, them being adorable, playing, bathing, etc.... and haven't uploaded or used it? Perhaps we should pool it, asap, and make sure we release it as Creative Commons license, so short filmmakers can work with it. asap.

In the meantime, I'd like to know exactly where the pigeon dump was around Lake Merced. I live by there, I have my days free right now, and can go check on whether any of the others have come out of the poison ivy during the day, daily, starting monday.


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

Also, is anyone else interested in speaking with local Buddhist organizations about these animal releases?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

ceren said:


> *Is it possible to build a video that doesn't put a viewer though text slides and music?*


I've heard it said, anything is possible, if one sets their mind to it. 
As Charis has suggested, why not give it a go. 


Charis said:


> *Well ceren...why don't you have a go at it.*
> Personally, I love the video Jenn made.





ceren said:


> *In the meantime, I'd like to know exactly where the pigeon dump was around Lake Merced.* I live by there, I have my days free right now, and can go check on whether any of the others have come out of the poison ivy during the day, daily, starting monday.


I would suggest you get in touch with Elizabeth directly.

Cindy


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ceren said:


> Right now I can't make videos as I don't have footage of the kings. I would be happy to even come by Elizabeth's place and take video footage of the kings, especially more footage of them interacting as companion animals. I know she's overwhelmed, and haven't asked yet, so....
> 
> Honor and dedication are wonderful things. Effort is great. But right now I'm thinking "how can we interest and speak to the people we haven't reached?"
> 
> ...


I think that is a WONDEFUL IDEA!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I loved the video/slideshow as well. I especially like the thought, time and love that went into this particular project from a member who is at a geographical disadvantage. 

Thank you for not just walking away from this....Jenn.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Dimitry said:


> There's this video on King pigeons i found while browsing youtube.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsYtRwppfh8&feature=related


Hi, Dimitry-

What'd you think of it?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

ceren said:


> Right now I can't make videos as I don't have footage of the kings. I would be happy to even come by Elizabeth's place and take video footage of the kings, especially more footage of them interacting as companion animals. I know she's overwhelmed, and haven't asked yet, so....?



Well, at the risk of being criticized that this isn't _pure_ video, here's the one that I use for king outreach- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsYtRwppfh8. If you like it, please do share it far and wide.

And I've posted footage of Frances here: http://www.rescuereport.org/2009/04/frances.html which you're welcome to use IF I can review and make suggestions/corrections before your video is made public.

Regarding where the pigeons were left, "near the statue on Brotherhood Way at Lake Merced" is all I know.

Regarding speaking to Buddhists about the harm done when domestic birds are released into the wild, please by all means do but only on your own behalf. I'm working to figure out my approach and so is SFACC working on theirs.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh-

And I REALLY, REALLY appreciate Jenn's video on behalf of rescued kings. I thought it was very moving and am extremely grateful that she took this (no small) effort on.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Karijo, that is *wonderful *that you have a foster home for the remaining ones. Maybe we could somehow raise a few bucks to ship a few to Becky if she is still interested when the weather cools off. It's boiling hot here. 

I'm personally very relieved to have seen your post Karijo, as my one nasty neighbor is getting grumbly again about the "cooing". I could hear her yesterday talking to my other neighbor (who isn't really bothered by it fortunately) over the fence. Also just found out she was trying to get my newer neighbor on the other side to complain about the noise to the AC, but _his _mother raises doves so he loves the sound. Of course she is trying to get US to complain about the newer neighbor's dog barking, which we won't, so obviously she just loves to cause trouble any way she can. 

My new tactic is to let my pseudo niece and nephew, and friend's brothers and sisters play in the shed (turned into a "playhouse") as LOUDLY as they like, right next to her house.  That way she can't really complain about the birds cooing, as she can't hear them over the kids hollering and laughing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

maryjane said:


> ...she can't really complain about the birds cooing, as she can't hear them over the kids hollering and laughing.


LOL!!! Now that's an interesting approach.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Update*

I'm pulling 16 of the 30 remaining dumped king pij from SFACC tomorrow (in addition to all those, there are 7 at Marin Humane Society and 20 within MickaCoo that need homes!) and they are hitching a ride with a Mickaboo volunteer down to Southern Cal where Saint Kippermom  is taking them on for quarantine, foster and adoption coordination.

AND 

I do have some shipping boxes on hand (thanks to prior donations to the King Care-A-Van) so please give some thought to helping out these many, innocent homeless king pigeons.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Super. That's great news.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOWSER! What terrific news! Thank you so much Elizabeth and Kippermom for all you are doing to save these lovely pigeons. I so wish I could help, but I just can't .. last call of the day today for me was 20-50 needing to find a place due to nothing but human stupidity for allowing the situation to happen and then not even being able to tell me a semi-accurate number of how many. 

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Mission accomplished...16 King squeakers made it to So. Cal. thanks to volunteer driver Jennifer...they are in quarantine for obeservation etc. but look alright so far. Another potential pigeon disaster averted thanks to Elizabeth's quick actions.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> WOWSER! What terrific news! Thank you so much Elizabeth and Kippermom for all you are doing to save these lovely pigeons. I so wish I could help, but I just can't .. last call of the day today for me was 20-50 needing to find a place due to nothing but *human stupidity *for allowing the situation to happen and then not even being able to tell me a semi-accurate number of how many.
> 
> Terry



HUMANS....._STUPID??? _Surely not...........
It's just amazing what we, as a species do..........I too wish I could help out. You gals do a terrific job.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Update*

Here's the update on the 35 SF dumped king squeakers-

Thanks to JGregg and feralpigeon and Chez3d (for placing craigslist postings for MickaCoo), 4 have been placed in forever homes. A couple more adopters are in process.

The sick one that I had brought home to care for died and yesterday at SFACC, three more were sick and were left by me to be euthanized by the shelter. That's the first time I've had to do that. I've always been able to bring them home (or on occasion find a foster home) for care. 

Sixteen(!) have been taken in for foster care/placement in Southern Cal by Kippermom and I've got all my fingers and toes crossed that they behave themselves and don't get sick or anything on her. Sixteen is a HUGE intake and I'm worried because they've obviously been exposed to a nasty bug and, while they look great, I've learned that the squeakers don't cope with stress as well as the adults and they spent a long day on the road...

The remaining birds will be going to Marin Humane Society (ACC is too full) for long-term foster while we continue to work on finding homes.

KariJo is going to be working her magic to find homes for some with racers and breeders.

The fact that we've been able to save this many is pretty amazing. Remember, this happened on top of an already overfull MickaCoo (we've got 27 other kings already in search of great homes).

So- PLEASE continue to help get the word out. We still need forever homes for LOTS of kings and, if your budget permits, consider making a donation to MickaCoo. Donated funds go 100% towards vet care. Everything else (feed, enclosures, supplies, transportation) is paid for by our volunteers. Click here and remember to note your donation with the word: PIGEON 


If I'm leaving anybody out, please forgive me. All your help is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*July 5 Update*

I wanted to update you on the boatload of baby king pigeons that were dumped in SF two weeks ago.

Four have been adopted, five were ill and either died or were euthanized, sixteen (!) are being fostered by MickaCoo South (adopter Diane Van Sickle/Kippermom) and the remaining nine are being fostered by the Marin Humane Society.

BIG thanks to the SFACC shelter staff for giving them extra time and for caring for so many pigeons when they are full up to the rafters and literally overflowing with kittens, cats, dogs, rats and more.

BIG thanks to Diane for taking on sixteen baby king fosters and mothering them extra carefully to make sure these vulnerable and stressed babes don't get sick.

BIG thanks to the Marin Humane Society team for taking on SFACC's previous seven kings plus nine of the remaining dumped babies for a total of 16 extremely happy and lucky king pigeons. Pictures of their we're-out-of-cages-and-in-a-barn-stall-with-a-yard celebration attached.


P.S. Marin Humane Society also has some really cute chickens including these two pictured and three hens from SFACC...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wish I had space to take a couple. Great to see them with safe space to spread their wings!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you to Elizabeth and those of you who stepped up and made a difference for these birds.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Adopters Needed!*

Taking all these guys in on top of our already full 'case load' has us, even with all the help we've gotten, really in a tough spot! 

We've got more than 40 beautiful rescued kings in need of great homes- 16 of which are in Southern California, courtesy of Kippermom and MickaCoo South. 

Also, I've checked with my USPS Live Shipping contact and he says it is safe to ship in the summer (except in case of bad weather) because birds are kept in climate-controlled facilities through out. (Do you agree, PT?)

So help! We'll work with you to minimize costs and/or raise funds. What's most important is that you're willing to provide a great, safe forever home.

Pretty please?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

and if you can provide a great, forever home but the money is an issue, let me know and we'll see what we can do to fund raise, waive fees, etc.

Best way to reach me is to e-mail me directly at [email protected]

Thank you!!


----------

